# Cable release for Bronica ETRS



## goob4114 (Jan 7, 2016)

I need help here.  I can't find anywhere on what "type" of cable release I need for my Bronica ETRS.  I found a forum where someone said that any "standard" cable release will work.  What IS a "standard" cable release?  Can I just go to Amazon and search "cable release" and buy any one of the number that pop up?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 7, 2016)

20 inch Locking Shutter Cable Release for Bronica ETR ETRS ETRSi SQ SQA SQAi

A "standard" cable is often called a *screw-in* type. This was used on hundreds and hundreds of different camera models and shutters for large format lens shutters, for literally, decades. There are locking types, and non-locking, and also varying lengths. Look for the T-shaped button-pushing end, the skinny cable, and then the _tapered, threaded end that threads down into the shutter's release button_. This is a very,very commonly sold accessory. e-Bay has lots of them! So, no worries!

Some cameras used what is often called the  "*screw-over*" type, which has a larger collar that threads "over" the release area (Nikon F for example). There are also *electronic* releases. You just need the old-school screw-in or standard cable release.


----------



## goob4114 (Jan 7, 2016)

Perfect!!!  I'm ordering it now.  You were a huge help!  Thanks!


----------

